# Extension of DL for Seniors and Minors



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://wheels.ph/lto-extends-valid...AR3DOq5PeqVyZPyY8UJxw0PwSqMo_QdcfnIg6WQecvD5Q

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Does this mean I need to get off my behind and get my local licence chuck? Will attempt and thanks for the heads up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

